# your proposal



## xxleannexx

i hope you dont mind me posting here as im not even engaged yet but i was just wondering how all your husbands to be proposed to you, where it was and was it a complete suprise or did you have a clue?
we have been speaking about it quite alot recently you see and i think it may have given him a few ideas, could be wrong though. thanks xxx


----------



## Linzi

Well we had been officially a couple for about... 6 weeks. Went out to a nightclub, got drunk and he said "I really do love you you know" (first time he said it lol) and I said "I love you too, I said in fact I love you so much if you asked me to marry you I'd do it tomorrow" and he said "will you marry me?" and I was like ":| Err... I was joking, but yes of course!!!" so we kept it quiet and got the DJ to announce it to all our friends who were really excited too (but the next day everyone had forgot about it so we had to announce it again :dohh: 

Anyway he came back to Leeds for the weekend and went shopping with his best mate, then when I next saw him he did the on one knee, ring in hand etc thing.

Im not usually impulsuive but for Matt, its completely an exception. I know he's 'the one' that people go on about which was why I didn't feel silly rushing into engagement, babies or moving in. We've been together 3 1/2 ish years now :)

Not very romantic really but that's just us lol

x


----------



## Nemo and bump

i had two proposals lol. first one oh was in middle of divorce. we went shopping in portsmouth and he took me to the butterfly house as i love butterflies and asked me there. then the second one we were on holiday in cambrils after oh was divorced and we were walking along the beach at night time and he wrote it in the sand. the second one was announced to everyone and only a few close friends knew about the first.


----------



## mernie

My DH had come home from Japan for a visit and took me to meet his family. The night before I was leaving to go back to VA (we were in louisiana) and he was leaving to go back to Japan he kinda stole the promise ring he had given me. Then he got down on one knee and said "I really hope you don't think this is tacky but I forgot your real ring in Japan but I know you're the one that I wanna spend the rest of my life with so this one will have to do for now. Mary will you make me complete and marry me?" Of course I started crying and obviously said yes.


----------



## ALY

I always said to karl i wanted a christmas proposal but it had to be snowing when he did it x 
i never thought it would happen but a couple of months later christmas morning came and it had been snowing (not a lot ) but enough to see it on the ground so he made me get out of bed put his hands over my eyes walked me down stairs and out side i had to keep my eyes shut untill he said i could open them. as soon as i opened my eyes and saw karl on one knee i started crying he said will you make me the happiest man alive and become my wife then added hurry up my knee is freezing :dohh:


----------



## Kimboowee

He asked me while I was in labour lol...I was sick about 30 seconds later (blame gas and air for that one)

Still not go my ring though wedding is booked, not found one I like!


----------



## buttonnose82

mine was in Italy. We climbed the 463 steps to the top of the cathedral in the centre of Florence, we stood looking at the amazing views and he got down on 1 knee and asked me to marry him! 

That was 2 weeks ago tomorrow!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

x-posted form my WTT journal...

He took me up to the top of a mountain close to our house and we watched the sunset when he asked me. It was so beautiful! The sun was this bright red colour and the clouds were all pink. We were 1919 ft in the air(we brought the GPS up out of curiosity)--the trees looked like broccoli from there! After that, we went down to my hometown, to my best friend's house where my sister and my best friend threw us a party! All of our closest friends were there--it was so much fun! 

Picture of my ring!


----------



## MrsVenn

Mine wasn't quite the way my DH had planned, lol. He wanted to ask me on Valentine's Day and make it all romantic etc(we would have been together nearly a year)..however what actually happened was a little more impulsive - the boy can't keep secrets. 

I'd been on a residential course for a week and got back late on the Friday. We made up for a week of missed time :blush: and was laying in bed just chatting about slushy things. He then got up and goes "just don't ask any questions" and disappeared in to the loft (not unusual for my hubby I should add!). So I just got comfy in bed and started to doze - he was gone for ages. Next thing I know, he jumps on the bed kneeling (on both knees, lol) and goes "you know I love you, well will you marry me?" And then gave me the ring! He'd only got it the day before (this was in January) and couldn't keep it in until Valentine's Day. To say I was gobsmacked would have been an understatement. We'd discussed our future but I didn't expect him to have a ring and ask me then after 11 months of being together at 11:30pm on a Friday night, :rofl:

Obviously I said yes as we'll have been married 18months on the 16th :cloud9:


----------



## brando

xxleannexx said:


> i hope you dont mind me posting here as im not even engaged yet but i was just wondering how all your husbands to be proposed to you, where it was and was it a complete suprise or did you have a clue?
> we have been speaking about it quite alot recently you see and i think it may have given him a few ideas, could be wrong though. thanks xxx

I popped the question on christmas day under the christmas tree :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I was 19, a student and living with my 30-year-old bf (now hubby). I was slightly the worse for wear one night after indulging in a little...ahem...."mood-enhancement" therapy and had the uncontrollable giggles. Our flat was a converted barn and the front door led literally onto the staircase which led right up to the open-plan lounge. I was stood at the top of the stairs, or swaying precariously rather and i lost my footing, my hubby caught me by the scruff of my t-shirt (nearly choking me) before i tumbled backwards down the staircase. 

It scared the crap out of me, both of us in fact and he was really really pissed off with me. We went straight to bed and laid there not talking. I said "I'm sorry for being so silly and scaring you", he said "no, you're sorry for nearly f**king killing yourself!" I started to cry and he relented a bit and put his arms round me, telling me he was just so angry because he loved me so much and was so scared of losing me. Then it was just so surreal because it's like we just agreed to get married, there wasn't a proposal as such, we just made an agreement that we wanted to be married. Weird really. 

It all sounds so dramatic and i apologise for such a long post but i can recall it word for word and i love thinking about it, calling up the old memories. That was in the November of 2002 and we were married in the July of 2003 and have been together ever since. I won't deny it's been bloody hard going at times and both of us has threatened to leave the other one at least a dozen times, but we're still going strong and are now expecting our first baby after 5 years of trying, which really put a huge strain on our marriage, but we're both happier than ever!! :hugs2:

https://bd.lilypie.com/IJibp1.png


----------



## FsMummy

mine was crap lol thats why hes proposing again :rofl: it was about 3 years ago i think (see i cant even remember coz it was crap) and id just woken up and we were both laying in bed and he just pulled the ring out of the drawer next to the bed and asked me. i was half asleep and was just like oh right ok lol u had 2 b there really to understand the crapness haha i might hint at him to propose again at xmas :D


----------



## Arlandria

My oh half was acting REALLY shifty one day and said he had to go out the get his company car valeted or something, some stupid excuse to leave the house but he specifically told me we were going for a walk down the beach in the afternoon!
It was feb 2008 so it was cold and i just agreed. (We always went to the beach with a brew for a walk - mainly when it wasnt so cold!) 
So, when he left i rang my best friend to gossip that he was acting wierd and she couldnt stop giggling down the phone to which i was like 'What are you upto?!?!?' obvously she couldnt tell me that she was meeting David to pick my ring!!!!
When he got back he was a nervous wreck and was constantly faffing around...so we went to the beach as he mention and got our mcdonalds brew and by god it was FREEEEEEZING!!!!!

I ended up sitting on a log whilst he was messing around in the sand with a stick...

To cut a long story short, he wrote "WILL YOU MARRY ME?" in the sand and after trying to figure out what it said i obviously said yes!!

One thing he doesnt know is, i'd guessed he was going to ask me so i suppose it wasnt a major suprise but it didnt stop me crying like a baby! And i'll never tell him i knew as it'd break his heart as he loves the fact that i never guessed! ;)

The things we do for love! xx


----------



## princess_bump

james proposed on the 10th feb 2007, in the royal botanic gardens in edinburgh - i knew what was coming because we'd only been away the weekend before to manchester, and we'd wanted to do it for ages.

he flew me up there on the friday, booked an amazing hotel, and restuarant, the next day we went to the castle, and shopping, cos he wanted to buy me a LV bag and knew they had a shop there, then he took me to the gardens, found a beautiful spot and proposed! it was perfect, sat me down on a rock, by a waterfall, got down on one knee and proposed! he had a perfect speech and everything :cloud9:


----------



## Floralaura

It was last christmas, we had just eaten dinner and we were pulling crackers and when i pulled one with him out fell a ring and he kinda squatted/got on one knee (lol) and asked me to marry him..the Christmas before (2007) was our 1st together, then we got engaged last year (2008) and this year we are having a Baby and hoping to marry Christams 2010..yay for Christmas lol!


----------



## livestrong

OH had been planning it for ages, all his friends/family already knew about it. I hadn't been there long after a 6 hour journey by train to get to his uni town of Aberystwyth when he said to me we were going out for a few drinks. I was completely unsuspecting I thought we were just going out for a bit of a piss up lol. We had a box of wine and a hipflask of mead (yum yum!) He took me up to the castle (a place I really love) and I was sat on a bench overlooking the sea at sunset, although it was a pretty grey cloudy night so not much sun lol. I was like "where's the sun?" and he said he'd go and find it so he disappeared round a big rock out of sight and when he came back he got down one knee with a ring. It was perfect! :D


----------



## aly888

My OH isnt exactly the most assertive person in the world and I knew how he would propose long before he even thought about it...but i still wasnt expecting it!!

it was valentines day this year and i had made him stay away all day coz i was cooking him a meal etc and we had both spoken in the day and said that we had surprises for each other! So, we eat the meal i had cooked, and i revealed the MASHOOSIVE pile of cup-cakes i had been baking allll day and we just chill out in front of telly...by this point it was getting pretty late and im thinking to myself 'where the hell is my surprise!?' :shrug:
i went out of the room (cant remember why...for a wee maybe) and when i got back i decided to ask him to his face where my surprise was coz i had come to the conclusion he hadnt actually got me anything :growlmad: anyway, i asked him and he just looked at me blankly...so i said 'you didnt get me anything, did you?' and he said 'no, he forgot'!!! I called him a crappy bf and decided to throw a strop and slumped myself to the other end of the sofa as faw away from him as i could (which is quite a long way on a 6 seater sofa)...then I remembered the cup-cakes and thought now was as good as time as any for a little 'comfort eating', and as I leant forward to grab the top one i realised that sitting on the icing was only a bloody engagement ring :blush: lol

i felt sooo bad and immediately started crying. He even had to ask me if it was 'good crying or bad crying' and I could just about choke out the word 'good'!!


----------



## Mama Duck

'If you want to get married I suppose you'd better see what's available before Xmas then' :haha: We got married @ our local register office on Xmas Eve '99 and our ds was born 3 weeks later x


----------



## having#4

LOL Love all the engagement stories! 

I always told DH that I didn't want him to propose on Christmas, New Years, or Valentine's Day, but wanted something different. 
Well last Christmas, I was looking for something in his jacket pocket and found an engagement ring! It took everything in me to keep my mouth shut (he was going to the year before but found out our dd told me) finally on Christmas eve, he took my brother to the pub for beer and some pool , then after dinner he got down on one knee while we were clearing the table and asked me in front of our kids and my mom and brother. My brother kept nudging my mom to get her to look but she was really paying attention to the kids since she doesn't get to see them a lot and missed the whole thing. He had a little speech and was crying, it was sweet, but I was mildly annoyed that he did it on Christmas after I told him I did not want that. Whatever, the important thing is that we are going to spend the rest of our lives together and are getting married in less than a year!


----------



## africaqueen

Me and Habeeb had been together a couple of weeks and were head over heels in love... never believed in love at first sight intill i met him... 

Well he took me to london for 4 days to meet all his friends and some of his family, then on the last nite, he proposed in our hotel room and then we opened the btl of vodka that we had brought and had a fun nite in the hotel  Not very romantic but meant the world to us both as there was no other place we would rather of been, togetherm in love and in one of the worlds greatest cities ;-) x


----------



## nightkd

We had been talking about it for a little while and DH was pretty much trying to figure out if I'd say yes and just sort out little doubts and stuff I think.... Anyway, so I had a feeling it was coming...We were in the car park of Hobby Lobby (American version of Hobby Craft basically) and he was sat there looking weird, I knew.

It wasn't really a PROPOSAL as such it was "Do you wanna marry me?" basically and I ummed and ahhed a bit and then we decided to go look for a ring. :) Not dramatic or particularly romantic, but perfect for me!

I would like him to 'propose' again....something OTT and romantic at some point in the future.... :blush: Shhhh!!!


----------



## xxleannexx

thanks, everyones stories are so lovely! i cant wait.... i had to go to the jewellers the other day to pick up his watch, and whilst i was waiting i picked up a magazine all with rings in, lots of engagement rings for tha matter. so i popped it in my bag and left it on the side, not that i was hinting or anything lol. i saw him looking through it tho haha. we talk about it all the time so you never kno! xxx


----------



## pregnantbride

My DH was so cute :)...Keagan was just starting to walk. So I came home from work and was changing into sweats and whatever to hang out. Keagan came toddling in and was saying "synneeeee" which was shiny for him. So I turned around and he was carrying a box with a ring. Daddy had made a shirt that said "Marry me already" and had put it on him.

It was cute. I loved it :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we were always talking about marrige even before ben moved over from germany so i knew it was going to happen one day, he moved over in the october 08 and proposed the 28th november he knows i dont like crowds etc so he decorated my bedroom out with xmas decorations and candles etc i actulay have pics . he wouldnt let me in the room for hours and made me go out with my mum and made me stay out until he was ready. i dont like being told what to do so was very very sulky. he called me upstairs and i remember saying "no i dont want to come now get lost" :haha: but evenualy went up and i thought hmm what the hell is he doing and he made me sit down and put the music on i wanna grow old with you by westlife:cloud9: and said "i cant imagine being with anyone else you are the one i want to spend my life with and pulled out the ring:cloud9: everything else is a blur :haha: i remember ringing round my fam and friends to tell thembut thats it
 



Attached Files:







n654664517_943012_856.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 16









n654664517_943009_66.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 16









n654664517_943015_1668.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Pops

Ok, you want the story, here it is!!!! Not what most people may class as how they want to get engaged but if you know us, it was perfect!!!!!!

We had been out at a shoot this morning and popped home to drop the stuff off before heading to town for some shopping. We got the bits we wanted to re-do the bathroom and then headed to good old Greggs for some quick lunch.

Headed back to the car and drove to "our" spot which is a lovely wooded area and we often sit in the car park there with some lunch talking and listening the footie on a weekend. Anyway, there we were, me looking like a tramp in my old faithful jeans, hoodie and ugg boots, covered in pasty crumbs and not a care in the world. We finished eating and my boy asked me if I had any Rennie (he suffers terrbily with indegestion!) and I said no so he went into his pocket and I was looking out the window.

Turned around and he was holding the most beautiful ring and just said, "Pops, will you make me the happiest man in the world and marry me" and I just stared and the next thing I knew I was in tears and all I could muster was "are you kidding, is it real

I think because it was so unexpected I just couldn't see how it could be happeneing and I even thought he had found a toy ring or something!!!

After a few minutes he said "Pops, please say something" to which I squealed yes and he popped the ring on my finger and we had the biggest hug ever.....

We sat there just smiling for ages then I called my folks and almost deafened my poor Mumsy and then went to the inlaws and lots of tears ensued there too.

It is just the nicest feeling, I am amazingly happy and it was just perfect.

We aren't the sort to get togged up and go to posh restaurants so if he had done that it just wouldnt have been him or us. His style was just this and it was perfect.

Like he said, he wanted to get the surprise element and boy, did he do that!!

My ring he had made for me and it was supposed to be here on my birthday but the diamond came from SA and it didn't show up in time for the jewellers to make it. It is platinum and is a 1/2 carrat princess cut solitare and I love it soooooooooooooo much. I cant stop looking at it.

So yeah, October 3rd is going down as one of the best days of my life.

Our folks asked if we had any thoughts about when the wedding would be yet and I said not really but my boyo said if I wanted to he would like to this time next year which just made me even happier

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy

xxx


----------



## nightkd

Congrats Pops!! What a lovely story! :)


----------



## chuck

We hadn't been anywhere for a while and I had just started Summer break from school (wooo teacher perks) so he suggested we go to London for the day and we could go to a museum - he even agreed that we could go to the science museum (I'm a big nerd and science teacher to boot).

So we got to the museum and went to the IMAX to watch a space movie (yay - super nerd out time I was in heaven), walked around a bunch of the museum. The we headed to the space exhibition...like I said I was in nerd heaven and then I'm on my knees with my nose pressed against the glass of a cabinet of model rockets trying to read the labels (the writing was small!) and I I noticed he has crouched down beside me and than he asked - I said yes without thinking (he had previously asked me a few times over the past couple months but jokingly) I turn to look at him and he has a serious look on his face and he motions towards his hands where he has a beautiful ring...cue me in floods of tears!!

Silly sod had it all planned but didn't bank on it being so busy in the museum - it was hectic we did this with people peering past us to see the rocket exhibit and a group of children having a talk about the moon lander!!! So he tried to be very subtle -so subtle I didn't notice the ring until he gestured to it!!!

It sounds very silly I know but it was perfect because he went to a lot of effort to make the day special for me rather than just cheesy romance, we can have a candlelit dinner and flowers anytime!

I still wish I had taken a little more time to answer the question and looked at him before I answered just to see the look on his face all I saw was slight exasperation as he nodded towards his hands!! Bless.

If anyone noticed then they didn't make a big thing of it, he was very discreet so there was no round of applause thankfully!

I have no idea how he managed to keep his cool all day on the train journey and then the IMAX and stuff!!!


----------



## gills8752

I had my head in the fridge trying to find a snack to eat with a movie we were watching, he was supposed to be setting up the movie.

He said " I want to ask you something!"
I said " Mmm, there's cold pizza or beans on toast??"
he said " shut the door"
so I did and found him on his knee's with a ring...

What a romantic proposal! haha. Kind of set the standard for the rest of the marriage though which mostly involves us trying to find late night snacks to eat with a movie....:dohh::hugs:


----------



## myasmumma

pregnantbride said:


> My DH was so cute :)...Keagan was just starting to walk. So I came home from work and was changing into sweats and whatever to hang out. Keagan came toddling in and was saying "synneeeee" which was shiny for him. So I turned around and he was carrying a box with a ring. Daddy had made a shirt that said "Marry me already" and had put it on him.
> 
> It was cute. I loved it :)

this made me smile what a lovely way to propose


----------



## Leah27

We bought my ring together but i was told i wasn't allowed to have it until he was ready to give it to me (got my dream ring at a fantastic price which was too good to let go so bought it when we weren't really looking @ buying one for a few more months)

3 weeks later we went out for dinner and i had a feeling that night was the night. turned out the place we were going to had an emergency and closed early grrr. we ended up at subway LOL so knew he wouldn't do it there

Got home and was thinking oh well maybe another night. i called my mum like i do most nights and when i turned around he was standing there with ring in hand. i went really quiet and my mum got worried asking if i was ok (she had no idea lol) i whispered to her "oh s&%t he's proposing" lmao. she put it on speaker phone so my stepdad could here too

poor guy then got really nervous and began stuttering and stumbling over his words. finally got it out and nervous me just burst out laughing lol. took me a while to calm down for me to say yes. he said it was the longest 5 minutes of his life. 

not the proposal he wanted to give me but personally i think it was special. a private affair in our own home :)


----------



## Manda

We ahd been together 3 months when Jason told me he wanted to marry me. Jason wanted to propose traditionally so he bought a ring and proposed to me on Valentines Day February 14th 2008. We got married on the 6th June this year.


----------



## tmr1234

Oh has asked me 3 times now 
1st time i was preg with 1st son and he had been out with the lads it was about 1am ish and i was asleep he comes and wakes me up and iam still 1/2 asleep he asked me and i told him no f off never walk me lol in the morning i woke and rememberd what he asked and got a pice off paper and put yes on it and left it on the bed.

2nd was when he got me my ring we was in the park and it ws really warm and lots of peopl about and he got down on 1 knee and asked holding the ring out i seid yes that time

3rd time we was on hols in the carraben and walking along the beach at sun set and there was a man doing sand figers and there was 1 that was a hart and i was stood looking at it for ages then i read what was on it only my name and will you marry me and oh name i turnd and he was on 1 knee with a ring and every 1 wewas on hols with came out he had pland it all then added iam NOT asking you agane lolthat was 2yrs ago


----------



## leeanne

Lovely stories ladies!


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwwwwwww i love all them stories :D

for me.. hmmm well since we were together he always said were gonna be married some day and have kids etc lol (i was like yeah right :haha:) we were together nearly 2 years (the first of feb) and he started talking about our future etc.. but i didnt really take notice... then one day in town he said which of them rings do you like i told him "someday" i would love a white gold engagement ring.. and i would love to be asked on a special day

on feb friday 13th we went to my fave resturant to eat, then he said lets go for a walk.. so i happily said yes... and we started going down where we had our first walk together.. it was sweet.. then we found a bench and sat down and just talking for ages... then he got down on one knee and told me friday the 13th was from now on a special lucky day for us :cloud9: and said plz will you marry me i of course said yes :D and then 2 mins later it was 12:00 and offcially valentines day, this feb we will be engaged for a year and together for 3 years..


----------

